# Toro paint restoration done



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

heres a video of my 1972 toro 832 pint restoration.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Great job power wrench!!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice. How does your Briggs and Stratton 8hp run? I have on my 1973 Gilson made Montgomery Ward 8hp with a Briggs and Stratton 8hp too. Your snow blower is very clean and seems to run well. I am restoring the old machine from the ground up and I will post a You tube video on what I did as well. Good job
Mark


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Nice. How does your Briggs and Stratton 8hp run? I have on my 1973 Gilson made Montgomery Ward 8hp with a Briggs and Stratton 8hp too. Your snow blower is very clean and seems to run well. I am restoring the old machine from the ground up and I will post a You tube video on what I did as well. Good job
> Mark


thanks. my B&S runs like a champ. last year i had to replace the piston rings other than that and the regular maintenance it iv never had to do any thing to it. next year ill finish the paint restoration on the engine and replace the oil seal on the auger gear box.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You sure you want to blow snow with it? It looks awsome. Great job.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

great job, i know who i'm sending my toro's to for paint work and you're in michigan so it can't be that far of a drive for me


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> great job, i know who i'm sending my toro's to for paint work and you're in michigan so it can't be that far of a drive for me


Thanks. yeah if your serious about that just let me know. i forgot to add in the video that i did find a company that can replicate stickers so i can restore a snowblower to look like new.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

powerwrench said:


> Thanks. yeah if your serious about that just let me know. i forgot to add in the video that i did find a company that can replicate stickers so i can restore a snowblower to look like new.


 What is the website for that company or their e-mail address. I am missing a few stickers from my 1973 Montgomery Ward 8/26.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

Click it and stick it
they don't have all brands stickers but if they don't have yours you can take pictures of your original sticker with a ruler to show the dimensions of it and then you can send them the photo to them and they can recreate it but if you don't have the sticker you would have to do some looking around on the internet.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Heck of a job powerwrench ! How many hours total do you think you put in???


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Heck of a job powerwrench ! How many hours total do you think you put in???


I would say about 40 hours 3 to 4 hours a day. It was an month long project and i worked on it some days and other days i didn't. It would been quicker with warmer weather.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

powerwrench said:


> I would say about 40 hours 3 to 4 hours a day. It was an month long project and i worked on it some days and other days i didn't. It would been quicker with warmer weather.


Yes, It is a lot of work. The only major thing I did different then you is use an angle grinder with fine finishing flap flap wheels sanders at 4&1/2 inches. I also have 1 coarse flap wheel and I used rust remover gel and spray to remove rust before attempting to sand it all out. I also used Por 15 paint in the bucket area and drum to paint everything before spray painting. I do also use a drill and a wire brush too. I find that the angle grinder is much faster at paint and rust removal than is the drill with it's 10,000 rpm speed. I bring the machine out side into the driveway when I am doing it because an angel grinder sure sprays a ton of paint dust and rust out. With the angel grinder I can strip an entire snow blower in about 30 minutes or so at the cost of about 2 flap wheel disks. Instead of a space heater I have been using a hairdryer to warm the parts that I am about to paint and I did the cardboard trick out of a large box were you make a spray booth area with a drop cloth floor and card board walls. The cardboard gets the majority of the overspray and keeps it from spreading all over the garage. When it is real nice out and there is no wind which is not very often I paint outside. The mist that settles from the paint is more like an orange dust and I have used the mop and bucket plus softscrub and a stiff scrub brush on a broom stick to clean up all traces of it. I do hate that crinkling on the paint and I make sure my area to paint in is at least 70 degrees and I often heat up the can of paint just a bit until warm with the hairdryer since it comes out much better from the can when at 70 degrees or warmer. I am also going to clear coat everything when I am done too. 
Thanks for sharing your restoration.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

I should have made a proper painting booth with ventilation for doing it in my garage and i didnt think about it until i started painting the augers but i might build one soon to paint the engine accessories like the gas tank crab, intake the cover, etcetera


----------



## imperialman67 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow a great job restoring your Toro. 
As a new member here (my 1st post) after watching your video I couldn't quite read the spray paint can I saw. Did you use Toro paint, or matched the red with something else?
Also curious as what the clear coat brand was? It looks great!


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

imperialman67 said:


> Wow a great job restoring your Toro.
> As a new member here (my 1st post) after watching your video I couldn't quite read the spray paint can I saw. Did you use Toro paint, or matched the red with something else?
> Also curious as what the clear coat brand was? It looks great!


welcome to SBF imperialman67. I found rustoleum made the same color paint for my toro year apple red paint and primer and i used rustoleum clear coat too.


----------

